# Hatchling care questions



## Tortaholic (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a Russian Tort egg hatch a couple days ago, and I'm wondering,, when do I move it to an enclosure? When do I give it a soak or offer it water?

The baby, Dinky, seems to be doing well, the yolk sack is pretty much all absorbed, but I've still been keeping it in the incubator. I'm afraid of jumping the gun and doing something its not ready for. 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2014)

You should pull it from the incubator as soon as it hatches so it doesn't eat the substrate. Then I use a shoe box lined with damp paper towels as a brooder box. I keep fresh greens and the rinsed egg shell in there too and keep it somewhere warm. A few quarter inch ventilation holes are all you need. Paper towels should be lightly damp, not wet.

Everyday I soak the baby for a few minutes while I change out the paper towels. Once the yolk sac is absorbed and the umbilical scar closed up they are ready for a real enclosure. I like to start with 40 gallon or bigger sized tanks and they get a small terra cotta plant saucer, lots of damp coco coir, a basking lamp and a humid hide box. I continue soaking daily for the first few months, then taper it off as appropriate for the weather and routine.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 11, 2014)

Good info. for the future. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Tortaholic (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Tom! This is my first hatchling, I'm so afraid of messing something up.


----------



## Tortaholic (Apr 22, 2014)

Little Dinky is doing well! I put him in his new enclosure and he dug in and disappeared right away. I dig him out to soak him daily, he hisses at me and pitches a fit. He's definitely a grumpy little tort. 
I haven't seen him eat yet tho. That doesn't mean he hasn't, I put food in for him but I work midnights, so while they're out doing their thing, I'm asleep.


----------

